# Palladium Precipitation Test



## lazersteve (Aug 18, 2007)

I've finished my latest mini tutorial on Palladium Precipitation using Ammonium Chloride and Sodium Chlorate. 

The video can be viewed on my website http://www.goldrecovery.us .

As usual you need to click 'I Agree' then select the 'Precipitating Palladium Test' on the videos page. Wait for the buffering and let me know what you think on the Comments post located here:

Palladium Precipitation Comments

I should have the Gold Filled DVD ready by Sunday night or Monday night at the latest.

Steve


----------

